# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Who wants to help the plant idiot out w/Co2



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I know this topic has got to be trite but humor a novice out. I have a 90 gallon that is in its initial cycling process.
Equipment and substrate now:
4x65 JBJ formosa compact flourescent lighting system
Emperor 400 and Fluval 304 filtration systems
1-1 1/2" flourite
topped by 1 1/2 inch play sand all well rinsed.

Plants to include
Amazon swords
vals of various types
Tiger lotus
azolla
anarchairs
java moss
alternatherma sp.

I bought a Co2 reactor 200 off of a certain online company which I will leave anonymity. This guy told me it was all I would need beside froma co2 source... well he lied. I emailed him and says I need the whole setup which is 330 bucks.

First question will these plants be ok in this setup minus Co2 injection?

second question: Assuming the answer is no you idot plant guy... what is the cheapest way to injest Co2 effectively into this tank. Perhaps utilizing the Co2 Reactor 200 since I already blew 50 bucks on it.

Thanks a lot for humoring a guy. I take this hobby seriously and want to do it right.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

I know this topic has got to be trite but humor a novice out. I have a 90 gallon that is in its initial cycling process.
Equipment and substrate now:
4x65 JBJ formosa compact flourescent lighting system
Emperor 400 and Fluval 304 filtration systems
1-1 1/2" flourite
topped by 1 1/2 inch play sand all well rinsed.

Plants to include
Amazon swords
vals of various types
Tiger lotus
azolla
anarchairs
java moss
alternatherma sp.

I bought a Co2 reactor 200 off of a certain online company which I will leave anonymity. This guy told me it was all I would need beside froma co2 source... well he lied. I emailed him and says I need the whole setup which is 330 bucks.

First question will these plants be ok in this setup minus Co2 injection?

second question: Assuming the answer is no you idot plant guy... what is the cheapest way to injest Co2 effectively into this tank. Perhaps utilizing the Co2 Reactor 200 since I already blew 50 bucks on it.

Thanks a lot for humoring a guy. I take this hobby seriously and want to do it right.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Having recently fought the co2 learning curve and paid my dues in full, let me save you some grief. Go with a pressurized system. DIY isn't really suitable for a big tank.

I'd recommend:

an Aqua Medic regulator with builtin needle valve
An Aqua Medic bubble counter
A locally acquired filled co2 tank
Some co2 proof tubing.
Dunno about your reactor but I assume it'll be adequate.
If you want to get fancy you can add a PH controller and solenoid but it isn't a necessity.

Trying to do it cheap as opposed to right will probably cost you more but the experience is priceless. At least that was my experience.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

sure sure, time for help. plants will grow without CO2, but it sounds like you put a lot of money into the tank for good growth... which you're not gonna get without the CO2. i'm assuming you can find a CO2 tank locally. that's thing number 1 to get. the next thing you need is a regulator, needle valve, and bubble counter. you can buy these seperately, OR all together. an example of an all-in-one would be...

http://www.aquacave.com/co2_regulator.htm

robert also sells a similar item i believe, as well as the seperate items. the tank will probably run you about 60 to 80 bucks i think (mine was about 65, depends on where you go, i'm guessing). the CO2 comes off from this and goes into your nice little 50 dollar reactor. now here's your other option... you need to run water through the reactor. you have 2 choices (that i know of):

1) run the reactor in-line with a canister filter (i think on the output side, don't ask me i don't do it, lots of others do)

2) buy a mag pump to seperately pump the water through the reactor (this is what i did). the mag pump is another 50 bucks or so.

you'll need to get random tubing and hose barbs and clamps from home depot, but that's not too expensive. that's about all you need. some of the regulators have solenoids on them (like the one i showed you). if you don't know what they are, they are basically electronic on/off switches. you can plug them into a timer to turn the CO2 off at night if you want, or you can also plug them into PH controllers so the controller decides when to add CO2 and everything is automatic (i'm lazy, this is what i do).

bottom line, you were already looking at doing CO2 and you've spent lots of cash on your tank, just finish it off properly and get some CO2. the all-in-one regulator was 80 bucks, a tank is 60 or so, and you have a reactor. if you want a pump, another 50 bucks. if you have a strong canister filter, you can just run the water through that (if you don't understand, ask, we'll show you examples). those are the big expensive pieces, the rest is just tubing and clamps. i hope this answers your question... i haven't been using this regulator long (the one in the link) so i can't tell you how good it is, but i bought it on the good faith of the Milwaukee name. the stuff robert sells is good quality as well. if you have more questions, please ask









JP

PS welcome to the forum


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a 90 gallon planted that runs on a DIY CO2 system. With 160 watts above it, it got OK growth. Nothing spectacular. I am upgrading to a pressurized system to work with the newly-improved lighting (260 watts) when finances allow.

The DIY system is fun if you like to goof with stuff. I enjoyed playing with mixing yeast and running tubes...at first. Now? Not so much.

The plants do bubble under the lights with the DIY, but tomorrow they may not unless I shake the bottle, or mix new yeast, or... or... or... I suspect the lights have more to do with this than the CO2.

If you can buy the pressure system, go for it.

------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I am sure you will find answers to all your questions here.









I don't have a whole lot to add other then what the others have said except, you have a LOT of light energy going into that tank, and if the plants aren't utilizing all that energy, algae will be.

Spend the dough, get the C02 and you will never regret it.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Doomer:
> Having recently fought the co2 learning curve and paid my dues in full, let me save you some grief. Go with a pressurized system. DIY isn't really suitable for a big tank.
> ...


Or add a solenoid and a timer so the CO2 is only dispersed when the lighting is on. This is a acommon practic ealso, and it's what I'll be doing









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey all. Thanks for the quick responses. I greatly appreciate it. You guys seem knowledgable so I will be doing all in my power to exploit you in my learning process. I checked out the Milwaukeee set up and 170 including controller does not sound horribly expensive. I think I will go with it. Is it easy to set up and maintain...? I mean EASY. Remember, Im an idiot. Also does anyone have any experience with this guy http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2332749780 


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jpmtotoro:
> sure sure, time for help. plants will grow without CO2, but it sounds like you put a lot of money into the tank for good growth... which you're not gonna get without the CO2. i'm assuming you can find a CO2 tank locally. that's thing number 1 to get. the next thing you need is a regulator, needle valve, and bubble counter. you can buy these seperately, OR all together. an example of an all-in-one would be...
> ...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

oh... a random question to jpmtotoro... your SN... does it have anything to do with motoro stingrays? Just curious If I have a fellow ray lover on here. They are my favorite of all FW fishes and am in the process of planning a housing unit for some leopoldi... which may be impossible now that their exporation has become halted due to decreased numbers. but I think I found a breeder in the US. If I cant find them I will go with a motoro of some sort. Just curious.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

jpm <- initials
totoro <- really cool japanese cartoon movie character

rays are cool... but they wouldn't fit in my tank ;-)

that link you sent looks like one of those block CO2 things (not a pressurized CO2 system). they are a little less expensive to start with, but cost a helluva lot more in the long run. after you set a pressurized system up, you can just leave it alone until you need a refill (once a year) and pay 10 bucks for it or something. anyway, to help you along i'm going to show you a few links. this is obviously not everything, but a few to get your started.

http://www.aquacave.com/co2_regulator.htm
http://www.aquacave.com/milwaukee_monitors.htm

(those are the ones i bought, from that guy, everything worked out fine)

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/en-us/dept_3.html

there's robert's wares. he has the sms122 PH controller as well, and different regulators and solenoids. they cost a little more, but are probably a little higher quality. there are other suppliers out there, but these are some suggestions. i hope you're able to get everything you need.

JP


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are still looking for information on co2 equipment - alternatives and sources - take a look at the info I compiled on my web site.

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2

Bob


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Bob,

You should put your web page in your signature. I think I could spend alot of time going through those links. It looks like you've done what I've wanted to do for some time









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Well I ordered the setup from aqua cave that includes the Ph controller... Gah... Well now I just need to find a tank.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Kherman -

Good suggestion. Thanks.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ha ha, ok, i hope that the stuff works out well for both of us







i actually blew mine up the first time... so let me tell you now, RTFM (you probably aren't a computer nerd, this stands for "read the f***ing manual" which i failed to do and ruined one of the gauges. HOWEVER the representative at milwaukee kicked butt and is replacing it for me and he gave me a walk through on what to do this time







although i blew the thing up, it still worked fine and i could finely tune the bubbles pretty well so i hope you'll be happy with your purchase. i haven't set the PH controller up yet... i'll let you know how well that works too







the dude at aquacave is named... albert i think. he'll ship usps... he also probably won't get the thing into the mail until thursday maybe







BUT the stuff came in fine so i was happy with him. this time, i'm going to RTFM and i suggest you do the same if this is your first time









JP

PS as for tanks (of CO2) breweries, fire extinguisher places... and industrial gas supply places. check them all. i got mine from the industrial place. they have every type of canned gas you can imagine and usually sell to small industrial businesses, so you'll find them near small industrial parks usually. if you go, see if you can haggle with the dude a tiny bit... i got my tank at a decent price (10 lbs) and normally they charge 12 bucks to exchange, but the dude gave me 8 bucks. it's still cheap one way or another, but if you explain what you're doing with it he might think it's cool (and dumb) and might like your story enough to give you a little discount on refills.


----------

